# which substraite for my 150 gallon?



## coralife205 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi , this is practiacly my first post on this website(other then the introduction).

this summer i am goign all high-tech. i am setting up a 150 gallon aquarium. i am going to have a sump filtration, pressurised CO2, metal halids, RO water..

This is going to be a planted, DISCUS, tank. i am planning on keeping 6-8 discus in the tank, with some caridinals, and some corrys. and some sort of an algea eater(not sure how many and what kind).

anways, 

i am haveing a hard time picking a substraite. ive used eco-complete before in my 29 gallon planted tank. i HATED it. it would always compact, and pracitcly lithifiy (stick to gether and pracitcly become a rock). i would see blue-green algea under it. anways.. im not going to do eco-complete again.

what is a good substraite for a planted discus aquarium? im going to be keeping swords, cyrpts, hair grass/ glosso , SOME stem plants. I am going to go for the more sensitive and beaitufl plants to grow in the tank. my goal is to try to get the plants to flower. i will use Dry ferts in the tank.

whats the best kind of substriate? eco complete is OUT. ive considerd flourite, but i dont know too much about it. is what i read all over the web, too good to be true? that flourite is a really good substraite? im sorry but i jus thave a hard time belivein that. 
what about aquasoil? the only bad thing ive herd about it , is that it turns in to mud after so long. 
what other kind of substraites are out there?
also, i am planning on haveing my tank up and running long term. at least 5 years. and i dont want to have to change out the substraite for at LEAST that long...help


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi coralife205,

You will no doubt get a lot of recommendations, some expensive and some not. Here in Seattle several of us have been using Turface Pro League Grey from Profile Products. Usually available at landscape specialty stores or Johne Deere distributors. It is a little dusty the first time I use it, but it stays "loose" and doesn't compact. It's about $20 a 50# bag which will cover about 6 square feet. OK all you ADA people....wade in! LOL


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

i 2nd turface


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I use and like Fourite. It doesn't "look" manmade, it has more weight and lasts long (3 years so far). That being said, that's a big tank. I would have to look at Turface for the price. It looks similar to Flourite but it is lighter I believe, so it may try your patience more when planting plants. Especially foreground plants.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

bosmahe1 said:


> I use and like Fourite. It doesn't "look" manmade, it has more weight and lasts long (3 years so far). That being said, that's a big tank. I would have to look at Turface for the price. It looks similar to Flourite but it is lighter I believe, so it may try your patience more when planting plants. Especially foreground plants.


ive had no trouble planting stems or rooted plants.


----------

